# Selling German Made LGB



## livinglarge (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello!

I am interested in selling some of my very gently used, German made LGB trains. Knowing that this is an age old question, how do I find out what individual items may be worth? Are there price guides, or other publications? I know that for O Gauge trains, that I would probably look to some of the buy/sell lists published by the different national clubs, and to the annual price guides, which may have pricing on the "high side". Thank you in advance for any information.








Cordially,

Dennis


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My Gram says anything is only actually 'worth' whatever 2 fools (buyer and seller) agree on. 

Put them on feebay and let the market decide? 

Sell them to someone you know will appreciate them at a price you both feel is fair- regardless of some 'guide'? 

Or ???


----------



## livinglarge (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Mik! 

I'll have to check the Bay, but, I don't frequent the site. As you correctly note, something is only worth what someone else is willing to pay. As to the LGB trains, I don't even have an "order of magnitude" estimate of worth. 

Thanks again! 

Cordially, 

Dennis


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Condition and specific items are important too....broken bits.....boxes? 

There is the old-old Kalmbach guide but it is a bit dated and eBay has modified those prices. 

Prices are coming up on eBay lately after the low prices of last year. Consider that. 

Watts buys whole collections too if you just want to be rid of it all at once...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Auction display lists are a good guideline for what's going on in the train world. Here are a couple of sites I use, and you can get an idea of what yours are worth! Regal

Auction Display List 

Electric Train Price Guide

There is another one I use also when I remember or find it I will put it in here too, so you might watch!! I think the above two will help you!
Also just watch the "Evil Bay" for your items as it is also a good way to see what the traffic will bear there also. LGB on Evil Bay is one of the longest auction lists of all the manufacturer's on there.


Found the other one I was thinking about here it is!

Stout Auctions - August 1st Toy Train Auction


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

There are two considerations:

1. Discovering the value of what you have (not to the general public who may have no appreciation for what you are selling) to someone who wants what you have. 

2. Discovering how to find buyers who appreciate the value of what you are selling and are willing to pay a fair price for it.

I have always found Dave Watts of Watts Train Shop to be very knowledgeable and fair both in buying and selling LGB products from and to LGB fans. They also do auctions.

http://www.wattstrainshop.com/

A lot has to do with specific items. A starter set (no matter the condition) is still a starter set unless it is a very unique one. Some LGB products had a high selling price but towards the bankruptcy there were a number of closeout specials so trying to get a high price for those items would not be logical.

A BIG factor is the buyer knowing the seller. I would trust a seller on MLS far more than a seller on eBay but first you have to figure out your price because if you start too high and later lower the price many folks will not come back to find the lower price.

In the end a good starting point is what you paid. In my opinion the collectors market has pretty much gone away and they would want new in box anyway.

I think the investment days are over and to expect to make a profit over what was paid new for something being sold used is unrealistic.

A lot of LGB stuff ends up in the hands of relatives when the owner dies and the relatives tend to expect WAY too much. 

Any printed list is probably obsolete.

Jerry


----------



## livinglarge (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks to each of you for all of the very helpful information. I really didn't know where to start in terms of researching pricing, and you have given me some excellent tools to get going on evaluating the pricing. 

In this regard, I had purchased all of the trains new at a time when LGB manufactured only one American locomotive (as I recall). Since my main interest was O gauge, we set up a large wooden table in another room and would occasionally run the LGB. I have all of the original boxes, and the grey cardboard sleeves for the boxes. Once put away, the trains
were returned to their original boxes, and put on the shelves.

Jerry, you mentioned that a good starting price is the price that I paid. In this regard, all of the trains were purchased new in the mid to late 80's, as I recall. I suspect, without knowing that my purchase price would be on the high side.

Finally, I only have one starter set. All of the other items are the regularly cataloged locos, passenger cars, and freight cars. 

Again, many thanks. I really appreciate the assistance. 

Cordially,

Dennis


----------



## Rons G Rrails (Sep 30, 2013)

Posted By blueregal on 28 Mar 2010 08:28 AM 
Auction display lists are a good guideline for what's going on in the train world. Here are a couple of sites I use, and you can get an idea of what yours are worth! Regal

Auction Display List 

Electric Train Price Guide

There is another one I use also when I remember or find it I will put it in here too, so you might watch!! I think the above two will help you!
Also just watch the "Evil Bay" for your items as it is also a good way to see what the traffic will bear there also. LGB on Evil Bay is one of the longest auction lists of all the manufacturer's on there.

Found the other one I was thinking about here it is!

Stout Auctions - August 1st Toy Train Auction


Thanx blueregal,

I know that this is a bit of an old thread, but the sites still have some info.

I'm trying to sell some of my rolling stock(bought new myself some two decades ago) to purchase more track. It is hard for the average Joe, who doesn't deal w/ this equipment regularly, to know how to price. I believe most people want what an item is worth and certainly don't want to look like a fool by asking way too much.

Thanx again,
Ron


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

You can search COMPLETED LISTINGS on EBAY to get a rough estimate. The option is on the left column after you search. For example search LGB 2028D then click completed listings. Remember that GREEN numbers are items that sold and RED are ones that did not. Also prices are sometimes less out of the EBAY environment. EBAY and Paypal fees add up to roughly 12%. This could give you a starting point if something is worth a lot of a little.


----------



## Rons G Rrails (Sep 30, 2013)

Posted By blazersport on 02 Oct 2013 01:15 PM 
You can search COMPLETED LISTINGS on EBAY to get a rough estimate. The option is on the left column after you search. For example search LGB 2028D then click completed listings. Remember that GREEN numbers are items that sold and RED are ones that did not. Also prices are sometimes less out of the EBAY environment. EBAY and Paypal fees add up to roughly 12%. This could give you a starting point if something is worth a lot of a little.


Thank you,

I'll try that very thing. I have never bought or sold on Ebay. I had heard that viewing sold prices was possible, but I had no idea how to do it.

My first choice is to swap some rolling stock for track. It might be a long shot, but I thought I would try the forum classifies first. If not, then I guess I'll have to learn how to use Ebay.

The detailed reply is very helpful. This forum seems to have helpful informed members.

Ron


----------



## dt (Feb 3, 2013)

Ron what part of the country are you in? I have a fair amount of track and switches I need to get rid of and would make some swaps if were close.


----------



## VickiChan114 (Nov 11, 2013)

In China, there are not good datas about it.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

It's worth what someone wants to pay. I been trying to sell some LGB for about four years all like new. 
I thought I had it marked at a good price, still have a lot left. 

Don


----------



## Rons G Rrails (Sep 30, 2013)

dt

I've been slow getting back to this thread.
I live in Redding, California. 
I would be interested in talking w/ you.

Ron


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Don, send me a list of what you have and asking price.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I do find eBay worthwhile, keeping in mind that askin aint gettin. Our club (in Sacramento) has a small warehouse of equipment donated or sold to the club. I inventory what comes in by looking at eBay and comparing their equipment to ours. If ours looks as good as eBay, I price at about 75% of what the average going eBay price. With no shipping charge, that makes the equipment pretty attractive. We usually are given old track, but then, we sell it for about $1.25 - $1.50 per foot! Check with a club in your area.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebay fee is 10 percent, Paypal is approx. 3.3 per cent, plus most states have Paypal taxing the sale price.

I prefer club sales first as there is no packing or fees.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, Dick, that's a 7-10 year old thread. Doubt you will get many answers!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Old thread revival seems to be the vogue lately...

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Old thread revival seems to be the vogue lately...


I think Dick just woke up from a 7 year sleep and came back to MLS . .
(No offense intended Dick.)


----------

